# Ridiculous & Fun stuff only



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Well then, let us begin with this masterpiece:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Another classic:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

The one and only Shooby Taylor


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

DeepR said:


> Another classic:
> 
> [video=youtube;InZNBcJTmWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InZNBcJTmWs[/video


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

a great live version of Enter Sandman


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

*DeepR*, great thread. We needed this.

From somebody who is all thumbs, has two left feet, and can't carry a tune in a bucket (that'll be me), I appreciate the skills of others, even if it is wrapped in silliness.

The Dopey Joes dancing to... what else but Dopey Joe by Slim Gaillard.






Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

The only comic song I can listen to more than once a year!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Thats not right........


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

A pretty funny bit:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I remember listening to this with rapture on Radio Luxemburg while we were on holiday in North Norfolk when I was thirteen!
Eek!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Florestan said:


>


I like Tim's 'My Way' far better than Sinatra's pompous version. (Anyone who wants to have the Sinatra 'My Way' played at their funeral is a total paul anka IMO). The spoken section in Tim's recording is genius.






Plus, he had a pretty good voice when he wasn't messing around. You can glimpse it occasionally in 'Staying Alive', which is again preferable to the Bee Gees, who did that disturbing 70s pop thing of being really silly while taking themselves incredibly seriously. Tiny Tim never did that. Pop needs to get over itself and recover its sense of humour!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Just about everything by the Bonzos qualifies :lol:


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

*April Stevens ~ Teach Me Tiger* (1959)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Didn't have to go far to find this gem...


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

India is a goldmine!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

My favourite version of 'My Way' is Nick Faldo's, partly because it is so short, and partly because he was such an unintentional t#t.

Jump to 4:30


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Lily the Pink






Wasn't one of them Macca's bro?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2016)

Wood said:


> Lily the Pink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, Mike McGear, real name Peter Michael McCartney.
Amongst the names of backing musicians, I see a Jimi Hendix!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

German Schlager duo Cindy & Bert with their version of Black Sabbath's Paranoid....


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


>


Although I've always thought their meisterwerk was


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

The wonderful GTO's. Thank you Frank, wherever you are.

The GTO's - Do Me In Twice and I'll Know Better (Circular Circulation) 





In the same spirit

Tom Tom Club - Wordy Rappinghood


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

These are good musicians
Just seems odd Bluegrass AC/DC


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Jack Benny and Liberace. The music doesn't start until about half way in, but that's not really the point. Benny was great.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

A couple more pianist - comedians who I enjoy:

Tom Lehrer - Oedipus Rex





Tim Minchin - The Good Book


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

This is my life??


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

France Gall has a lot of really good vocal performances. She was part of
a "movement" of French female pop called YeYe that was big I guess around
1965 to 1970. She has a lot of "fun" lightweight songs like this.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

The Portsmouth Sinfonia play Also Sprach Zarathustra (as heard in Kubrick's 2001):


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Add to this the over 15 early Moog pop records that have surfaced on YouTube
which were recorded from 1960s to around 1975.

(on a side note, do you think playing this Klaus Wunderlich - Sound 2000 music 
in a forced listening session could deprogram any of those troubled teens we read 
about today? What about the people in Chicago that are currently killing each other in record numbers?).


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

^ That's rather brilliant.  Gotta love those synth sounds.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

cwarchc said:


> These are good musicians
> Just seems odd Bluegrass AC/DC


Very cool, I think I prefer it over the original.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

"Musicless musicvideo's"


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

When Kraftwerk went pop around '77 saying that only by making inroads into pop music would electronic music survive, everybody sagely nodded their heads in agreement. Kraftwerk was right, of course, but we sneer at artists Klaus Wunderlich who was already taking synths into pop in '73 when the _Sound 2000_ album came out. Yellow Magic Orchestra and Giorgio Moroder were also taking that route. And let us not forget Jeff Haskell's 1971 release, Switched On Buck--Buck Owens songs done on the synths. In fact, the synth used was one of the first Moogs ever made. This was a time when Moogs were extremely difficult to operate because the oscillators drifted out of tune without any provocation and it was hell getting them back in tune again. They had to kept in stable temperature environments because if they heated up, forget it. I don't know how Keith Emerson took his on the road.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## AndreyGaganov (May 16, 2016)




----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

This happened.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

DeepR said:


> This happened.


Wow! I should have been producer on this! It would have been so much better.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------

